# P8Z77 - V Boot Device LED Problem



## kykymonstar (Aug 15, 2012)

So I just bought a bunch of computer parts to throw together for a friend, but I ran into an issue when finally trying to turn it on... 

The motherboard goes through its standard system check up and when it hits the last light on the motherboard, the "boot_device_LED", it beeps five times and stays constant. There is no visual on the monitor to help me out here, the only thing I have to go off of is the beeps and the light. 

I've made sure everything is connected properly and I've kinda ran into a wall here trying to get this work. Does anyone have any ideas? thanks a guys. 

Processor: i5-3550 lga1155 3.30GHz 
Mobo: Asus P8Z77-V 
Video Card: EVGA GTX 480 
Ram: Corsair 8GB 1600MHz (2x4gb) 
HHD: Western Digital wd10eurx


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Recheck all wire connections, reseat all cards, reseat ram, reset CMOS First.



kykymonstar said:


> So I just bought a bunch of computer parts to throw together for a friend, but I ran into an issue when finally trying to turn it on...
> 
> The motherboard goes through its standard system check up and when it hits the last light on the motherboard, the "boot_device_LED", it beeps five times and stays constant. There is no visual on the monitor to help me out here, the only thing I have to go off of is the beeps and the light.
> 
> ...


----------



## DOM (Aug 15, 2012)

Psu ?


----------



## kykymonstar (Aug 15, 2012)

Is there a difference for the asus motherboards when it comes to the "MemOk!" button and resetting the CMOs?

and my power supply is Aztec 750watts


----------



## coolhand411 (Aug 15, 2012)

clear CMOS/with only your OS attached (HDD or SSD) enter BIOS go to BBS HDD PRIORITY ,set your boot device first,go back to main and make sure it shows first /save /boot OS


----------



## kykymonstar (Aug 15, 2012)

coolhand411 said:


> clear CMOS/with only your OS attached (HDD or SSD) enter BIOS go to BBS HDD PRIORITY ,set your boot device first,go back to main and make sure it shows first /save /boot OS



I would but the problem is that it fails the start up sequence before that happens, and there is no display.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 15, 2012)

kykymonstar said:


> I would but the problem is that it fails the start up sequence before that happens, and there is no display.



so after you power up the video never comes on?

Get the motherboard manual out and read it.

Also are you sure you have the video cable on the video card or the IGP itself


----------



## DOM (Aug 16, 2012)

try booting with out the gpu and use the igpu


----------



## kykymonstar (Aug 16, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> so after you power up the video never comes on?
> 
> Get the motherboard manual out and read it.
> 
> Also are you sure you have the video cable on the video card or the IGP itself



I did but Asus doesn't describe what the "boot_device_LED" means and looking it up through google is getting me different scenarios that doesn't relate to me.

I'm not sure what you mean by the video cable.


----------



## kykymonstar (Aug 17, 2012)

Okay so I took out a ram stick, put the video card in another slot, ANNND resetted my CMOS. Now the display is back up and running. Although, I'm not sure why but it is giving me a "CPU Fan Error!" Even though the fan is clearly running. Why is that??


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 17, 2012)

kykymonstar said:


> Okay so I took out a ram stick, put the video card in another slot, ANNND resetted my CMOS. Now the display is back up and running. Although, I'm not sure why but it is giving me a "CPU Fan Error!" Even though the fan is clearly running. Why is that??



You may have the CPU Fan on the wrong header. There are 2 right beside each other. I made the same mistake on a recent build I did for a friend on a Z68Pro/Gen 3. Just put it on the header and that should solve that problem


----------



## kykymonstar (Aug 17, 2012)

I just checked the wires again and I noticed I put it in the wrong CPU fan, everything is now working perfectly! Thanks for all your help!


----------

